# Check out Tanner in New Jersey!!



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Imagine him all groomed!! Pretty Boy!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL... hubby has been thinking about getting "his own" dog...... After agility class and Dock Diving with Simon, he's kind of hooked.

I think I'll forward this to him........


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ooh, I'd love to brush that boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescues*

*Pls. be sure to contact the Gold. Ret. Rescues for Tanner:

www.grca-nrc.org*


New Jersey

Golden Re-Triever Rescue, Inc. 

Luke's Place 

Shore Hearts Golden Retriever Rescue 

New York

Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Club Rescue 

Golden Retriever Rescue of Central New York, Inc. 

Golden Retriever Rescue Operated With Love Statewide, Inc. 

Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue 

Peppertree Rescue, Inc


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Isn't there a new person on here who lost their dog recently and was looking for a breeder in New Jersey?

Oh I see Beaushel already let them know Tanner was available.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I am not familiar with this particular SPCA but the experiences we have had with the SPCA's around here, they like to adopt the Goldens out themselves. They usually don't contact a rescue unless there are known health or behavior issues.

I also thought thought there was someone posting here recently from NJ that was looking to adopt???


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I know someone who is looking in NJ. I will send her an email.

Gosh...He really is handsome....I may need to show hubby too...


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Here is another picture of Tanner that I forgot to post earlier:doh:


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Any updates on Tanner? Did any members here show an interest?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just tried calling the shelter, they don't open until 1:00.

I wanted to know if he was a stray and if that is why he's not available until 6/21, 
I'll try calling again this afternoon


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

He is so handsome!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I feel some feelers out with my NJ friends. I hope something good comes of this. I have a good feeling about this one!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGoldenCharlie*

is this a kill shelter?

Did you contact the Golden Ret. Rescues about him?

Bogey's Mom: I hope one of your friends comes through!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I emailed the shelter about Tanner. They said he came to them as a stray so they don't know much about him. They plan to temperament test him.

I sent the link to someone I know in NJ who just lost her 15 y/o rescue and wants to rescue another golden. Hopefully I will hear soon from her.

I showed Tanner to hubby and asked if we could go get him. He gave me a non answer...not a yes...not a no....


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> is this a kill shelter?
> 
> Did you contact the Golden Ret. Rescues about him?
> 
> Bogey's Mom: I hope one of your friends comes through!!


Karen,

I don't think this is a kill shelter, don't know for sure though.

I'm pretty sure this is GRAPE's area, I sent an email to see if they are aware of him.

I have found in our area when the SPCA gets a nice dog like Tanner, they prefer to adopt them out themselves rather than contact a rescue


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGoldenCharlie*

MyGoldenCharlie

thanks for contacting GRAPE for Tanner and explaining about the humane society.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I contacted the ACSPCA in NJ, this is the place I got my rescues from. They told me that the Cumberland County SPCA is a good group of people. So I had to call and find out if they needed a foster home for Tanner, but they have so many applications that he will be in a good forever home soon..... That made me feel better!
I just know if we fostered Tanner, we would end up keeping him! 4 Goldens WOW....


----------

